
DMC in pure C++: Tabled, for now (2015) - markh20
http://isis2.codeplex.com/discussions/642658
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From the article: " GCC can't be used because the GCC version of std::thread
has copyleft licensing provisions in it"

This is not a claim I had previously heard before.

There are a couple other head-scratchers in there: "never heard of
lvalue/rvalue distinctions as defined by the C++ 11 language designers? Then
don't try to use C++ 11!"

This seems a little odd because lvalue/rvalues have been part of c++ since day
one (in fairness, c++11 does add rvalue references, but still)

I had not previously heard of DMC, and based on this blog post I'm not really
that impressed.

